#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Scholarship for Ms???

## neens1990

Hey guys, I would like to know about studying MS in any country other than India. I've completed btech in EC. I'm planning to write GRE. What would be the overall cost for doing MS in US or UK with scholarship. Or is it better to do MS in some other universities. I really need help on this....





  Similar Threads: scholarship Is there any Scholarship available for student From Mumbai Scholarship management system Scholarship for Ms??? Study in australia with scholarship - Scholarship for studying in australia for inter

----------

